# RHS London Orchid Show 2014



## reivilos (Apr 10, 2014)

http://www.rhs.org.uk/shows-events/rhs-london-flower-shows/rhs-orchid-show

It takes place this weekend. I almost forgot.
Anyway, I won't be able to attend this year either as the round-trip costs much more than a nice quality paph :clap:.


----------



## Dido (Apr 10, 2014)

Was was thinking to go, as I will arrive late on Saturday but why there is no show on sunday. 
Could not change my flight....


----------



## reivilos (Apr 10, 2014)

I meant *several* quality paph.


----------



## lepetitmartien (Apr 12, 2014)

It's the european meeting next year 

Some friends are just coming back from it, though they did not buy ugly hybrid phals for 150€.


----------



## paworsport (Apr 12, 2014)

I was in London for the show yesterday. I will post my pics as soon I have time.
Some but few nice plants and paphs


----------



## NYEric (Apr 12, 2014)

Thanx.


----------



## reivilos (Apr 26, 2014)

A few pics are available on this flickr: https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157643810202404/

Unfortunately, Ratecliffe's display wasn't shot well. I could only figure out Jade Lauren Whales and Skip the Bus.
On Vacherot's there should be at least 2 Aladin, Albion, Gael and Ecrennes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Apr 26, 2014)

Are you fond of cymbidiums or was that all they had there? Thanks for the pics!


----------



## reivilos (Apr 26, 2014)

SlipperKing said:


> Are you fond of cymbidiums or was that all they had there? Thanks for the pics!



Not my album!


----------



## NYEric (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for sharing. Lots of nice Pleiones and Masdies!!


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

Hi all i will post my pics with all paaph i saw as soos i have time


----------



## fibre (Apr 27, 2014)

Hope you have time soon!


----------



## Trithor (Apr 27, 2014)

me 2


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

Picsssssssssssssss :wink:


----------



## reivilos (Apr 27, 2014)

I saw the French can can a few weeks ago. The color is amazing.


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

More


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

And again


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

Rothsss for sale Bear and some from Tokyo orchids nursery










Ratcliffe plant





Ratcliffe stand





Ratcliffés white nice





ratcliffe plant paph. rolleston marvelous color 






Idem





Ratcliffesspotted





Roth again













M


----------



## paworsport (Apr 27, 2014)

Final








My favorite in the show liberty taiwan





Good green






Roth





Oups again





Lecoufle stand the best of the show





Sister seedlings of my micranthum





Envoyé de mon iPad


----------



## fibre (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks a lot for your pics, Philippe! I wish I was there. 
What a beautiful building!


----------



## Spaph (Apr 27, 2014)

Thanks for posting all the paphs!


----------



## JeanLux (Apr 28, 2014)

Thanks for posting!!!! Jean


----------



## abax (Apr 28, 2014)

Thank you for a very nice tour.


----------

